# Quelqu'un pour créer un petit Soft ? (de transfert de musics)



## oohTONY (7 Décembre 2006)

Bonjour,
J'ai un Sony Ericsson Walkman et bientôt un autre (W950i) mais ils ne sont pas synchronisable avec iTunes.
Mon rêve : un iTunes modifié du type Disc2Phone (inclus avec les Sony-Ericsson mais pour PC) qui permet de transférer et d'encoder sa musique vers une mémoire externe.
J'illustre mon rêve avec une capture modifiée :

Merci beaucoup à tous, si ca venait à voir le jour je pense que beaucoup de personnes serraient contente d'avoir un tel programme...


----------



## pascalformac (7 Décembre 2006)

en 15 secondes de recherche je te trouve 
un synchroniseur Sony -itunes pour Mac ( donationware)

là
itunemywalkman


----------



## koyot3 (7 Décembre 2006)

google est ton ami ....

ok je -> :mouais:


----------



## oohTONY (7 Décembre 2006)

Merci pour iTuneMyWalkman mais c'est très compliqué, si je réencode les titres ça les copient de nouveau avec des nouveaux dossiers, le AAC marche pas chez moi et franchement c'est le bordel.
Je me disais que c'était peut-être une bonne idée si des gens ce lançaient dans la conception de ce programme. Je pense qu'il y aurait beaucoup de 'clients'


----------



## pascalformac (7 Décembre 2006)

je t'ai donné que le resultat du haut  
y en a sans doute d'autres


----------



## oohTONY (7 Décembre 2006)

J'ai cherché et je ne trouve r ien d'autre pour OS X.
J'abondonne pas l'idée de 'mon' projet... si quelqu'un veut ce lancer


----------



## oohTONY (12 Décembre 2006)

UP


----------



## Warflo (12 Décembre 2006)

Pourquoi ne le fais tu pas toi ?


----------



## oohTONY (14 Décembre 2006)

Je n'y connais rien du tout en programmation et les études me laissent pas le temps de m'y mettre, surtout a une chose qui me servira peut être qu'une fois dans ma vie  

Tant pis. Personne semble être intéressé par la création d'un programme qui marcherais très bien  
Si vous connaissez un logiciel qui gère la bliothèque iTunes, compresse les fichier Audio et les colles dans une mémoire externe sans les dupliquer sur le DD de l'iMac je suis preneur....
Et oui, Sony-Ericsson n'a pas eu l'idée de créer Disc2Phone pour Mac au regret de pas mal de personnes


----------



## p4bl0 (14 Décembre 2006)

oohTONY a dit:


> Je n'y connais rien du tout en programmation et les études me laissent pas le temps de m'y mettre, surtout a une chose *qui me servira peut être qu'une fois dans ma vie*
> 
> Tant pis. Personne semble être intéressé par la création d'un programme *qui marcherais très bien*
> Si vous connaissez un logiciel qui gère la bliothèque iTunes, compresse les fichier Audio et les colles dans une mémoire externe sans les dupliquer sur le DD de l'iMac je suis preneur....
> Et oui, Sony-Ericsson n'a pas eu l'idée de créer Disc2Phone pour Mac au regret de pas mal de personnes


----------



## oohTONY (14 Décembre 2006)

:rose: :rateau: 

Nan mais je me sens pas le courage (je suis pas très patient) et je n'ai surtout pas le temps.
Le Topic reste ouvert, j'ai activé la Notification ; je vis dans l'espoir de trouver un tel programme un jour


----------



## pascalformac (14 Décembre 2006)

oohTONY a dit:


> J'ai cherch&#233; et je ne trouve r ien d'autre pour OS X.
> J'abondonne pas l'id&#233;e de 'mon' projet... si quelqu'un veut ce lancer


autre recherche donne
un autre freeware Mac compatible
synctunes
5* chez macupdate


----------



## oohTONY (17 Décembre 2006)

Ce dernier logiciel est plutôt pas mal, je l'ai adopté dans l'espoir de trouver mieux et en Français 
J'ai même fait un Tuto http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=161044


----------

